# Edee



## Verity (Mar 29, 2012)

Having read a few blogs on some adorable bunnies, I thought I'd start mine own....

This is Edee

My boyfriend Jack got her for me as a 22nd birthday present (2012). He'd mentioned before wanting to get me a bunny - I think secretly he wanted one, and used me as an excuse Â 

My birthday is the 1st March, she was 8 weeks when I got her, making her a New Years babyÂ 












Edee is amazing, she is so friendly and out going. She loves sitting on my shoulder, or lieing across my legs.Â 






Edee lives in a hutch (which was also part of my birthday present) in Jacks garden, as his is lot more secure then mine from foxes.Â 
(don't worry, the hutch is actually up against the house protected from the elements)Â 











Edee is my first rabbit.Â 
I've had lots and lots of learning to do, and am still learning day by day.


----------



## Verity (Mar 29, 2012)

Within a day or two of owning her she learnt to jump into the bed (she especially loves jumping up onto jacks pillow - whilst his head is on it! )

After a few days from that she learnt to jump off the bed as well.






She always lies down on my pillow, or ruffles up the furry blanket we have and spreading out on that


----------



## Verity (Mar 29, 2012)

Two of my close friends have rabbits, so I've been getting advice from both of them (and Edees been getting lots of hugs)
One friend gave me a lead, her rabbit never liked wearing it, so I've made sure I've slowly got Edee used to it.Â 
It's only been 3 weeks but I put it on every few days and she doesn't seem to mind it (at least she doesn't kick up a fuss  )Â


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

Edee is adorable! You just have to be careful with how much you let her visit inside if she is going to live outdoors. In the winter and summers it can affect their fur growth to be in the heat or the cool opposite the outdoors, causing them to be really cold in the winter and really hot from being in the air condition in the summer. If it's just for an hour or so, she'll probably be fine, but three or four hours a day could throw her off.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to seeing her grow up and more of her antics!


----------



## Verity (Mar 29, 2012)

Nelsons_Mom wrote:


> Edee is adorable! You just have to be careful with how much you let her visit inside if she is going to live outdoors.



Thank you 
And thank you for this imformation I didn't realise this. 
Summer in the uk doesn't last long, and we don't have air conditioning (just open windows) 
When it gets really cold (freezing point and snow) shell probably end up coming inside. 
Do you think she'll be ok, or should I still stop he from coming inside as much? 


Nelsons_Mom wrote:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing her grow up and more of her antics!



Thank you :biggrin:
Shes a really cheeky Little thing so im sure shell get up to lots of mischief (and ill be there with my camera  )


----------



## candykittten (Mar 29, 2012)

She is so beautiful! And very photogenic... More pictures are a must


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 29, 2012)

:inlove: She's the same color as our girl Coal.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 30, 2012)

Since my bunnies are all inside and only go out when good weather hits, I've heard and read that when it gets real cold people do bring their bunnies in with no harmful affects. 

She is absolutely lovely! Love the pic of her stretched out relaxing on the bed. And the hutch you have is really nice. 

Look forward to hearing more of this "cheeky" sweetie. 

K


----------



## eclairemom (Mar 30, 2012)

She is adorable


----------



## Samara (Mar 30, 2012)

She's awesome!! So pretty! I love her color  

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Verity (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words everyone! :briggrin2:


Samara wrote:


> What kind of camera are you using?



Its a Cannon Eos 600D, got it for the boyfriend for christmas but I use it more then him :wink


----------



## Verity (Mar 30, 2012)

trying to steal my keys







other then animals, I really love cars. Especially VWs.
I have a little 6n2 Polo GTI, which I absulutly love.
So of course had to intoduce Edee to the car


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 30, 2012)

Love the last pic of Edee with paw on steering wheel. 

K


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Mar 30, 2012)

OMG LOVE the pic where it looks like he's trying to drive


----------



## Verity (Apr 1, 2012)

* 30.03.2012 - Senting*

She started to sent everything now. Anything she can get her chin on haha

30.03.2012 Edee decides to sent everything

Handbag
Camera (as I was taking a photo)
Paper bag
TV Remote
Me
Makeup bag
PhoneÂ 
Boyfriend 
A cup of tea


----------



## Meeky242 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Verity wrote: *


> *Handbag
> *Camera (as I was taking a photo)
> Paper bag
> *TV Remote
> ...


Is Edee a girl by any chance  Sounds like she's keeping al lthe good things for herself!


----------



## Verity (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha! I'd actually not noticed the pattern!! She's deffinatly a little girl! Lol




*02.04.2012*

Edee's still senting everything, even my boyfriend's dinner which I put down on the bed, she ran straight to wards it and ran her chin straight up the fork, she then attempted to chin the pork chop, but I managed to Â scoop her up just in time.

...and a random photo from today....











Crashed out on a towel in the bathroom.Â


----------



## Verity (Apr 3, 2012)

* 03.04.2012*

Edee vanished for a few seconds just now, but I found her. In her draw! 






This is where I keep a few bits and bobs of hers, like her lead, and brush.











She's learnt she could get behind the draws now, so I'm sat trying to stop her.


I have a question. How litter trained can a rabbit be trained?? 
Edee is great a peeing in her litter box, she picked the corner in her hutch as soon as I got her and has stayed on that corner. 
She however poops every where. With the amount that rabbits poop I thought that it was normal that they poop every where as they would be running back and forth to the litter tray all the time. But now I'm wondering if it's right, as I've read a few saying that their rabbits pooping in the litter trays.
She poops all over her hutch, which i pick up as much as possible as part of my morning routine with her.
And When she's running around our room I tend to just scoop up every poop and stick it in a chocolate box and tip it all in the bin when she's back in the hutch. 
Can I actually teach her to poop only in a litter tray? (I can buy another one to go in the bed room)


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Apr 3, 2012)

Spaying will fix the random poops a lot. It may not completely eliminate them, but in 99% of bunnies you'll see a very noticeable difference.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 3, 2012)

At 8 weeks, it's pretty good for your girl to pee in the litter box. Regarding poo, takes a bit but she will get the hang of it. I'd offer her another litter box in your room. Using more than one around the house will stop the trail. But she's young and just learning. My older buns are pretty good with hitting the litter box with both, but my youngin's, they got the pee down, but what a trail of poops when they get binking around in their x-pen. 

K


----------



## Verity (Apr 7, 2012)

That's great thank you for the replies guys! Very much appreciated 

* 06.04.2012*

My mate, Katie dropped off some things for Edee for me. 
Her bunnies got taken a few months ago by a fox  

Jenson and Mrs. Bunny lived between Katie's place in London, and her mums home, here in Malvern. 
One week a few months ago, Jenson and Mrs B were staying at Katies mums, whilst Izzie (the family dog, who normally watches out for them) was in London with Katie.
Jenson put up a fight in an attempt to save his girlfriend, whilst Mrs B escaped through one of her burrows, and is now living on the Malvern hills, missing her man and the taste of cables......well that's how the story goes  

Any way Katie, and her ex (jensons daddy owner) came by and dropped some of there old things of for us.

A brush, clippers, and two new collars and leads


----------



## Verity (Apr 7, 2012)

* HAPPY EASTER *











She'll be getting all the boxes to chew  








And a few random photos...






Trying to work out how to get on the forum  






I literally find anything she does adorable. Even drinking from her bottle


----------

